# Die Draak Ep 1



## Steyn777

Due to a ordering mistake I made I had to try and make some sort of shake n vape last night. So what I read is fruity stuff works best for this. 
This is what I made and I must say I am pleasantly surprised.

Any tweaks you guys can over to push it even further please add:


Vienna Cream (Fa) 2.0%
Sweetner (TfA) 0.5% 
Strawberry Ripe (TFA) 4.0%
Dragonfruit (TFA) 4.0%

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## antonherbst

Steyn777 said:


> Due to a ordering mistake I made I had to try and make some sort of shake n vape last night. So what I read is fruity stuff works best for this.
> This is what I made and I must say I am pleasantly surprised.
> 
> Any tweaks you guys can over to push it even further please add:
> 
> 
> Vienna Cream (Fa) 2.0%
> Sweetner (TfA) 0.5%
> Strawberry Ripe (TFA) 4.0%
> Dragonfruit (TFA) 4.0%



Oh if i could diy i would try this as i am a dragon fruit lover.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## SmokeyJoe

From the heading i thought that was going to be like a children's program like Liewe Heksie. I have to be honest and say i was a bit disappointed. My kids would have loved it

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## SmokeyJoe

But for me i would have upped the dragon fruit to 6. I just love it. But taste is subjective. And if u had some CAP Sweet cream or TFA toasted marshmallow just a dash would have kicked it up a bit

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Also just a note. TFA straw ripe and CAP straw goes together like peanut butter and jam

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Steyn777

SmokeyJoe said:


> But for me i would have upped the dragon fruit to 6. I just love it. But taste is subjective. And if u had some CAP Sweet cream or TFA toasted marshmallow just a dash would have kicked it up a bit


@SmokeyJoe I do have some Bavarian Cream and just Marshmallow. Used my last sweet cream on a different recipe unfortunately.

Reactions: Like 3


----------

